# Error in search



## neash (Jan 21, 2009)

When I search the bbs for any term that has 2 or more words I get the following error:


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011

My search terms were: royal sands resort and spa


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, this has been happening a lot lately.  When you click Search, the drop down menu will also give you the option of doing a site search via Google.  Give that a try - it should work.


----------



## neash (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes I did that, but I wanted to report the problem in case you are not already aware of it.

Thanks


----------

